# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Макулатура

## Муравейка

Может я не совсем по теме ... Есть много макулатуры. ЕЕ нужно продать или обменять на конверты и марки. А может подскажите где в Одессе есть пункты приема макулатуры? Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## olympus

что за макулатура? книжно-журнальная или упаковка-кардон? могу купить по 10 коп за кг.Адресс куда привезти дам в личку.

----------


## Остап 28

ыыы что так мало даёшь денег)

----------


## olympus

> ыыы что так мало даёшь денег)


 дай больше :smileflag:  кто мешает?

----------


## Habiba

я бы тоже сдала, жаль выбрасывать, хочу спасти хотябы одно деревцо! Кто подскажет, куда?

----------


## Bvlgari

Звоним мне.30 коп за кило если привозите сами(любой вес)Везти Сегедская угол Армейской. 25 коп кило если забираем мы(от 500-700кг)
795-76-62

----------


## _саша_

Промышленная 39.по 50коп.

----------


## Habiba

ой, всем спасибо за информацию!

----------


## Bvlgari

> Промышленная 39.по 50коп.


 ДСК?

----------


## itajai

Поселок котовского 60коп!!!

----------


## A777

> Поселок котовского 60коп!!!


 Можно адресс и телефон?

----------


## aang

гривну кто-то даст за кг глянцевых журналов - тонну насыплю  :smileflag: )))

----------


## io_2002

А на Таирово есть какие-то точки по приему макулатуры? А то в гараже ревизию провел и надо куда-то повывозить  :smileflag:

----------


## Sacha

все вопросы и предложения по телефону (093) 746-11-66

----------


## SAPARTAN

> Поселок котовского 60коп!!!


 Дайте пожалуйста адрес и телефон

----------


## entense

> Поселок котовского 60коп!!!


 дайте адрес и телефон, пожалуйста.

----------


## SAPARTAN

> Промышленная 39.по 50коп.


 Плз дайте номер телефона
 :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Bvlgari

067-797-81-88 Татьяна 400 гривен тонна.

----------


## Русланка

> Поселок котовского 60коп!!!


 а можно и мне адрес?

----------


## itajai

Куплю маккулатуру марки МС-7Б (Использованные книги, журналы, брошюры, проспекты, каталоги, блокноты, тетради, записные книжки, плакаты и другие виды продукции полиграфической промышленности и бумажно-беловых товаров с однокрасочной и цветной печатью, без переплетов, обложек и корешков, изданные на белой бумаге) ценна 0.6-0.7грв от объема мин. 3тонны 
Тел.о67- 519 - два 2 -семь два

----------


## ANTARION

> а где по 1,5?


 всё зависит от объема и чьим транспортом везти

----------


## виктор 13

Цена 1,50 на базе. мой тел 0974540322 , 1,30 выежаем сами с весами от 1 тонны.

----------


## Семаргл

Меняю килограмм 100 макулатуры, может больше, на пару роликов скотча или на резинки для денег.
Самовывоз. Молдованка

----------


## REALBRAND

Есть тонн 11-12. Жду предложений по цене

----------


## ANTARION

> Есть тонн 11-12. Жду предложений по цене


 напишите номер тел. в личку, договоримся

----------


## 1Doriana

есть кг 500. каждый месяц постоянно. по какой цене заберёте??

----------


## razboinik

Подпишусь...

----------


## сашаодесса

> Цена 1,50 на базе. мой тел 0974540322 , 1,30 выежаем сами с весами от 1 тонны.


 Где находится база?

----------


## ZVERb

Есть кг 250-300, ежемесячно.Если найду кому продавать то будет стабильное количество. Нужен безналичный расчет.Спасибо

----------


## vlad_bart

Купим макулатуру в любом виде -картон, газеты,архив, журналы, отходы типографий. 
Купим полимеры (полиэтилен, стрейч-пленка, пластик, ПЭТ бутылку).
Предоставляем транспорт. Возможны выезды с грузчиком и весами. Форма оплаты любая. Предоставляем документы. Заключаем договора на обслуживанию предприятий и магазинов. тел. 0672745963, 77-00-625  Владимир ))

----------


## 7км

Предприятие ТОВ " ЕЛИЗАВЕТА -ОД "
по Приему и Переработке макулатуры (вторсырья)
на постоянной основе: 
принимает любой вид «БУМАГИ » для дальнейшей ее переработки
Прием макулатуры в Одессе производится регулярно 
по самой выгодной цене…  2000гр за тонну
по адресу : Одесса, Шкодова гора, ул. Кирпичная № 3, ра-йон КИРПИЧНОГО завода
тел +38 (067) 997-91-40 тел 0679979140

----------


## 1Doriana

есть макулатура в виде картона. кто почем берёт??

----------


## Сильва15

Куплю журналы"Bon prix"по 50 копеек. Любого года. Не мятые и не грязные.

----------


## El Comandante

> Предприятие ТОВ " ЕЛИЗАВЕТА -ОД "


 Что-то ЕГР не знает такое юрлицо.

----------


## ГРАБ

а я куплю книги  :smileflag:

----------


## sweetiepie

есть макулатура на черемушках
подскажите куда пристроить и почем щас ето добро?

----------


## Сильва15

> а я куплю книги


  есть книга "Факел на шкодовой горе".прям подарю если интересно.

----------


## Vrednik

Есть макулатура - где-то 6-7 100-литровых мешков - полиграфия. Сколько всего по весу не знаю. Район Нового рынка.

----------


## виктор 13

1.70

----------


## sweetiepie

> 1.70


 подробнее пож-та

----------


## виктор 13

0974540322

----------


## sweetiepie

> Есть 100+ кг на Ленпоселке из низ 20 газеты, 25 кгжурналы, гофра25, остальное в мешках ассортиупаковка(не гофра), газетка, меловка. кто может забрать попутно, готов дать телефон и ждать звонка заранее?


 на проселочной сдала по 1 гр за 1 кг

----------


## vlad_bart

Закупаем макулатуру (картон, книги, архивы, обрез), полимеры(стрейч, полиэтилен, пластик, ПЭТ бутылка). Цены договорные(от объема). Жду предложений! 0672745963, 0487700625 Владимир.

----------


## Юрий Ч

на этой неделе сдали  на Терешкова по 1 грн за 1 кг,удачи

----------


## 1Doriana

а где можно сдать в районе черноморки??

----------


## Федори

Добрый день,
Вы принимаете трубки от капельного орошения и по чем?

----------


## Paola.ua

> на проселочной сдала по 1 гр за 1 кг


 Подскажите пожалуйста,а где именно на Проселочной?

----------


## Luna80

> а где можно сдать в районе черноморки??


 Присоединяюсь. Либо Таирова, Черемушки. Старые книги, глянцевые журналы, тетради, листы А4, мелкий бумажный мусор.

----------


## 1Doriana

на таирова есть.
 глушко 22, там где пункт приема стеклотары. там где продают очищенную воду.
 и на ильфа  и петрова ,возле фуршета,по дороге с левой стороны в гаражах.

----------


## Магнолия_

Приеду и заберу газеты по 0,5 грн/кг ,только газеты.Ленпоселок.
Сейчас выборы проходят,кому некуда складывать от них газеты-всё заберу.

----------


## дядько черномор

> Приеду и заберу газеты по 0,5 грн/кг ,только газеты.Ленпоселок.
> Сейчас выборы проходят,кому некуда складывать от них газеты-всё заберу.


  по 50 коп?а 2.50 не хотите))))

----------


## Магнолия_

> по 50 коп?а 2.50 не хотите))))


 Только если Вы заправите мой автомобиль))
У Вас уже было любезное общение:
ANTARION - 02.03.2015 21:01
    если по 1,5грн. за 1кг, то приедьте завтра и заберите заберите у меня где-то 1тонну по этой цене
    мой номер 0949482239

----------


## дядько черномор

> Только если Вы заправите мой автомобиль))
> У Вас уже было любезное общение:
> ANTARION - 02.03.2015 21:01
>     если по 1,5грн. за 1кг, то приедьте завтра и заберите заберите у меня где-то 1тонну по этой цене
>     мой номер 0949482239


  еду,только в понедельник.

----------


## Магнолия_

> еду,только в понедельник.


 Я за  Вас счастлива.

----------


## дядько черномор

шо вы мне морочите яйца?я в типографии работаю почти 20 лет и знаю куда сдать ,и почем.(и где купить )

----------


## Магнолия_

> шо вы мне морочите яйца?я в типографии работаю почти 20 лет и знаю куда сдать ,и почем.(и где купить )


 Да идите себе,куда шли!Пейте свежее молоко чтоб не кашлять от типографии.Я вас не трогала,сами первый прикопались!
Уже первые 80кг люди сдали,спасибо им))
Нам много не надо))

----------


## vlad_bart

На постоянной основе! Купим макулатуру в любом виде -картон, газеты,архив, журналы, отходы типографий.
Купим полимеры (полиэтилен, стрейч-пленка, пластик, ПЭТ бутылку).
Предоставляем транспорт. Возможны выезды с грузчиком и весами. Форма оплаты любая. Предоставляем документы. Заключаем договора на обслуживанию предприятий и магазинов. тел. 0672745963, 77-00-625 Владимир ))

----------


## REALBRAND

> по 50 коп?а 2.50 не хотите))))


 Это если Вы сами привезете и не меньше 800 кг...

----------


## Vika32

Куплю макулатуру в виде конвертов открыток журналов периода  СССР ДОРОГО.

----------


## Rezpect

Промпредприятие, есть немного маккулатуры, если найду того, кто ее будет покупать то смогу на постоянной основе сдавать
Условия: заключение договора и безнал
Оплату и качество работ гарантируем, контора породистая, с иностранными инвестициями
Все детали и предложения обсуждаются через ЛС, пишите
Спасибо

----------


## Vady123

> Промпредприятие, есть немного маккулатуры, если найду того, кто ее будет покупать то смогу на постоянной основе сдавать
> Условия: заключение договора и безнал
> Оплату и качество работ гарантируем, контора породистая, с иностранными инвестициями
> Все детали и предложения обсуждаются через ЛС, пишите
> Спасибо


 немного это сколько ? давайте в лс

----------


## Rezpect

> немного это сколько ? давайте в лс


 Ответил в ЛС

В дополнение скажу:

По объемам - точно могу только сказать что немного, но если найду кому продавать можно даже и за символическую плату, то организую по заводу точки сбора 

Количество в среднем: расходуется 8-10 пачек бумаги по 500 листов на офисные нужды плюс много уходит старых актов инструкций итд.

Мой интерес: мы зарубежное предприятие и для меня смысла в обучении людей культуре обращения с отходами и что более важно - что мы не будем платить конторе за утилизацию, а хотя бы получать какую то символическую плату

Доставка: у нас есть рабочий водитель на легковой машине он может раз в месяц отвозить макулатуру куда нужно

Оплата и условия: тут безналичный расчет и нужен договор.

Если все эти условия будут соблюдены то качество услуг с нашей стороны могу гарантировать

----------


## Дудничка

Всем добрый вечер! Для школы нужна макулатура, очень нужно, для детей победить - дело принципа. Готова обсудить условия приобретения). Все предложения в личку.

----------


## *клубничка*

> Поселок котовского 60коп!!!


 Напишите, пожалуйста, адрес.

----------


## Беня-М

> на этой неделе сдали  на Терешкова по 1 грн за 1 кг,удачи


 А где конкретно на Терешковой? Адрес, плиз...

----------


## Snegzav

Есть около 200 кг макулатуры, журналы, картон и офисные отходы. Есть ли кто то может выкупить и организовать вывоз, то жду предложение в ЛС. Рн семь самураев

----------


## TasiaAsk

> а я куплю книги


 А поподробней можно?))) Какие книги? какой объем? и по какой цене?

----------


## Rezpect

> Промпредприятие, есть немного маккулатуры, если найду того, кто ее будет покупать то смогу на постоянной основе сдавать
> Условия: заключение договора и безнал
> Оплату и качество работ гарантируем, контора породистая, с иностранными инвестициями
> Все детали и предложения обсуждаются через ЛС, пишите
> Спасибо


 .....

----------


## Беня-М

> А где конкретно на Терешковой? Адрес, плиз...


 Сам нашел. Терешковой 54/2

----------


## NaZakaz

На регулярной основе закупаем макулатуру, стеклобой, политэтилен, пэт бутылку. 
Готовы брать предприятия на обслуживание по вывозу при достаточных обьемах.
Забираем своим транспортом от 300 кг по городу. Платим достойно.
Если привозите сами на улицу Цветаева 72 то платим еще лучше.
Со всеми вопросами обращайтесь 063 700 88 88 Ярослав

----------


## Ромашка11

Если у кого-то есть макулатура в виде футбольных брошюр, футбольных календарей-справочников и программок с матчей, книг о футболе, афиш, плакатов, открыток и билетов с матчей (плюс любая продукция о футболе), то сообщите. Куплю не по макулатурным ценам, а дороже. Тел. 050 495 25 40.

----------


## vlad_bart

На постоянной основе! Купим макулатуру в любом виде -картон, газеты,архив, журналы, отходы типографий.
Купим полимеры (полиэтилен, стрейч-пленка, пластик, ПЭТ бутылку).
Предоставляем транспорт. Возможны выезды с грузчиком и весами. Форма оплаты любая. Предоставляем документы. Заключаем договора на обслуживанию предприятий и магазинов.
На базе электронные автомобильные весы. Цены уточняйте по телефонам:
тел. 0672745963, 77-00-625 Владимир ))
г. Одесса, ул. Столбовая, 28.

----------


## EgorOrda

Приветствую. Есть дома килограмм 150(примерно) макулатуры, в основном книги, газеты бумага а4. Упаковано в мешки и коробки. Таирово. Хочу расстаться за какие-то деньги))))))

----------


## Сергей_87

Где можно сдать по нормальной цене картон и пленку Одесса, Ильичевск?

----------


## NaZakaz

На регулярной основе закупаем макулатуру, стеклобой, политэтилен, пэт бутылку. 
Готовы брать предприятия на обслуживание по вывозу при достаточных обьемах.
Забираем своим транспортом от 300 кг по городу. Платим достойно.
Если привозите сами на улицу Цветаева 72 то платим еще лучше.
Со всеми вопросами обращайтесь 063 700 88 88 Ярослав

----------


## Spaider

Есть большой ящик книг, где на поселке можно сдать?

----------


## Мир Камня

Есть 70 кг макулатуры на Бугаевской 21 куда ее можно сдать, что бы не выбрасывать в альфатор

----------


## Vika32

Куплю старые журналы открытки времён СССР по цене выше макулатуры.

----------


## ККБК

На постоянной основе закупаем вторичные материалы: стрейч, ПВД, макулатура. Самовывоз нашим транспортом в удобное для Вас время, взвешивание и расчет на месте. Обслуживаем продуктовые базы, товарные склады, офисы, торговые комплексы. Возможна доставка Вашим транспортом к нам на склад, цена при этом обсуждается индивидуально. тел: 0666347016, 0674425174

----------


## vlad_bart

На постоянной основе! Купим макулатуру в любом виде -картон, газеты,архив, журналы, отходы типографий.
Купим полимеры (полиэтилен, стрейч-пленка, пластик, ПЭТ бутылку).
Предоставляем транспорт. Возможны выезды с грузчиком и электронными весами. Форма оплаты любая. Предоставляем документы. Заключаем договора на обслуживанию предприятий и магазинов.
На базе электронные автомобильные весы. Цены уточняйте по телефонам:
тел. 0672745963, 77-00-625 Владимир ))
г. Одесса, ул. Столбовая, 28.

----------


## budur

> на таирова есть.
>  глушко 22, там где пункт приема стеклотары. там где продают очищенную воду.
>  и на ильфа  и петрова ,возле фуршета,по дороге с левой стороны в гаражах.


 Не подскажите,обязательно перевязывать или можно просто в п/э пакетах принести?

----------


## ККБК

Макулатуру в Одессе. Покупаю макулатуру, дорого. Куплю пленку. Самовывоз, расчет на месте, без задержек. Быстро, оперативно. Куплю в любых объемах макулатуру, в Одессе, Одесская обл.
Макулатура (Разная)
(картон, коробки, журналы, газеты, книги, архивы, и др.)
Стретч-пленка (стрейч)
Полиэтилен высокого давления
Цветной полиэтилен высокого давления Полиэтилен высокого давления.
Полиэтилен низкого давления. 
Предоставляю транспорт, и грузчиков для вывоза перечисленных видов вторичного сырья.
Оплата на месте, цена договорная.

----------


## budur

> Макулатуру в Одессе. Покупаю макулатуру, дорого. Куплю пленку. Самовывоз, расчет на месте, без задержек. Быстро, оперативно. Куплю в любых объемах макулатуру, в Одессе, Одесская обл.
> Макулатура (Разная)
> (картон, коробки, журналы, газеты, книги, архивы, и др.)
> Стретч-пленка (стрейч)
> Полиэтилен высокого давления
> Цветной полиэтилен высокого давления Полиэтилен высокого давления.
> Полиэтилен низкого давления. 
> Предоставляю транспорт, и грузчиков для вывоза перечисленных видов вторичного сырья.
> Оплата на месте, цена договорная.


 А если немного, приедете?

----------


## Ажурный шоколад

Аналогичный вопрос.

----------


## vlad_bart

На постоянной основе! Купим макулатуру в любом виде -картон, газеты,архив, журналы, отходы типографий.
Купим полимеры (полиэтилен, стрейч-пленка, пластик, ПЭТ бутылку).
Предоставляем транспорт. Возможны выезды с грузчиком и электронными весами. Форма оплаты любая. Предоставляем документы. Заключаем договора на обслуживанию предприятий и магазинов.
На базе электронные автомобильные весы. Цены уточняйте по телефонам:
тел. 0672745963, 77-00-625 Владимир ))

----------


## LUCKY V.P.

Ребята, а где темка по металлолому? сразу удалюсь, спасибо?

----------


## ККБК

Макулатуру в Одессе. Покупаю макулатуру, дорого. Куплю пленку. Самовывоз, расчет на месте, без задержек. Быстро, оперативно. Куплю в любых объемах макулатуру, в Одессе, Одесская обл.
Макулатура (Разная)
(картон, коробки, журналы, газеты, книги, архивы, и др.)
Стретч-пленка (стрейч)
Полиэтилен высокого давления
Цветной полиэтилен высокого давления Полиэтилен высокого давления.
Полиэтилен низкого давления. 
Предоставляю транспорт, и грузчиков для вывоза перечисленных видов вторичного сырья.
Оплата на месте, цена договорная.
Сергей  (067) 442-51-74, Богдан (066) 634-70-16

---------- Сообщение добавлено  03.08.2016 в 11:32 ----------

Макулатуру в Одессе. Покупаю макулатуру, дорого. Куплю пленку. Самовывоз, расчет на месте, без задержек. Быстро, оперативно. Куплю в любых объемах макулатуру, в Одессе, Одесская обл.
Макулатура (Разная)
(картон, коробки, журналы, газеты, книги, архивы, и др.)
Стретч-пленка (стрейч)
Полиэтилен высокого давления
Цветной полиэтилен высокого давления Полиэтилен высокого давления.
Полиэтилен низкого давления. 
Предоставляю транспорт, и грузчиков для вывоза перечисленных видов вторичного сырья.
Оплата на месте, цена договорная.   Сергей  (067) 442-51-74, Богдан (066) 634-70-16

----------


## ces-24

*Предприятие на постоянной основе закупает макулатуру марки МС-7Б-1 (МС-3/1) офсетные Архивы.

Количество:
16 тонн (кипы 200-350 кг)
20 тонн (кипы 350-500 кг)
22 тонны (кипы 500- и больше кг)

Качество: только офсетная бумага с любым уровнем черно-белой печати, без примесей газет, картона, файлов, папок и прочего; массовая доля примесей макулатуры других марок должна быть не более 0,1%, массовая доля загрязненной макулатуры должна быть не более 1,0%
*Цены указаны на условиях самовывоза за тонну на вашем складе (100% предоплата)...

...а также макулатуру МС-5Б и МС-6Б.

Количество:
16 тонн (кипы 200-350 кг)
20 тонн (кипы 350-500 кг)
22 тонны (кипы 500- и больше кг)

Качество: массовая доля примесей макулатуры других марок должна быть не более 5%, массовая доля загрязненной макулатуры должна быть не более 1,0%
**Цены указаны на условиях самовывоза за тонну на вашем складе (комбинированная оплата 50% предоплата, 50% по факту отгрузки с отсрочкой платежа 3-5 банковских дней).

Кроме этого закупает ПЭТФ-бутылку, сортированную по цветам, упакованную в кипы, с полипропиленовой этикеткой, с пробкой, на условиях самовывоза (с места) по следующим ценам и в ассортименте:
Сортированная по цветам:
- прозрачная;
- голубая;
- зеленая;
- коричневая;
- из-под масла растительного.

Скидка на засоренность ПЭТФ бутылки, собранной в приемных пунктах и на предприятиях - 3%.
Скидка на засоренность ПЭТФ бутылки, собранной на свалке - 7%.

Не допускается в кипах наличие непрозрачной ПЭТ бутылки следующих цветов: черная, желтая, синяя, красная, серебристая, белая (матовая), а также ПЭТ бутылки прозрачной из-под соков, напитков с этикеткой ПВХ (Садочок, Биола, Джафа, энергетические напитки и т. п.).
Все эти виды продукции не принимаются и не оплачиваются.
Не принимаются ПЭТ-бутылки из-под горюче-смазочных материалов и горелые.

«Городская Экологическая Служба - 24»

02121 Украина, Киев,
ул. Коллекторная, 3А
тел./viber: +38 (068) 282-77-87
тел./факс:+38 (044) 587-50-37
e-mail: [email protected]
Сайт: http://gorecoservice.prom.ua*

----------


## Беня-М

Осталось собрать под 20 тонн и в Киев отвезти

----------


## vlad_bart

На постоянной основе! Купим макулатуру в любом виде -картон, газеты,архив, журналы, отходы типографий.
Купим полимеры (полиэтилен, стрейч-пленка, пластик, ПЭТ бутылку).
Предоставляем транспорт. Возможны выезды с грузчиком и электронными весами. Форма оплаты любая. Предоставляем документы. Заключаем договора на обслуживанию предприятий и магазинов.
На базе электронные автомобильные весы. Цены уточняйте по телефонам:
тел. 0672745963, 77-00-625 Владимир

----------


## Маленькая Бука

Доброго дня! Лежат без надобности пару ящиков книг. Подскажите, где можно их сдать/отдать на Поселке?

----------


## GALCHENOK

Возьму за адекватную плату не нужные вам журналы и газеты    Таирова-Черемушки!!!!!!!(Хочу попробовать сплести корзину из газетных трубочек)!!!!!!!!

----------


## Panda3

Бесплатно отдам 2 больших пакета макулатуры, только заберите ! :smileflag: . Пос. Котовского Макулатура появляется регулярно, не хочу выбрасывать, хочу спасать деревья, но пакеты очень мешают поэтому отдам даром лишь бы забрали поскорее

----------


## Spaider

> Бесплатно отдам 2 больших пакета макулатуры, только заберите !. Пос. Котовского Макулатура появляется регулярно, не хочу выбрасывать, хочу спасать деревья, но пакеты очень мешают поэтому отдам даром лишь бы забрали поскорее


 Отнесите к альфатеру, бомжики заберут).

----------


## razboinik

По чем нынче макулатура?

----------


## SVETAL

есть ли пункты по сбору макулатуры в районе сегедской- парк победы?

----------


## razboinik

Оконные стёкла кто то принимает?

---------- Сообщение добавлено  25.04.2017 в 09:13 ----------




> есть ли пункты по сбору макулатуры в районе сегедской- парк победы?


 На углу Пионерской/Сегедская был когда то...возле ипподрома какой-то пункт...

----------


## НИКА-Макс

Пункт приема вторсырья на ул. Люстдорфской дороге, 74 принимает очень много видов вторсырья:
1. Макулатура (картон, книги, журналы, газеты) - 1,6грн./кг
2. Бутылка (стекло) тарная от 0,2 до 0,4грн/шт
3.Пластмасс (тазы, ведра, ящики, мебель летняя) - 3,5грн./кг
4. Пластмасс от "внутренностей" холодильника - 2грн./кг
5. Вагонка, сайдинг, оконный профиль, подоконник - 1,2 грн./кг
6. Пенопласт (белый), упаковочный - 3 грн./кг
7. ПЭТ бутылка - 2,5грн/кг
8, Флакон (от шампуней, моющих средств и т.д.) - 2,5грн./кг
9.Полиэтилен - 4грн./кг
10 Стрэйч - 4 грн./кг
11. Лом черного металла - 3,7 грн./кг
12. Аккумуляторы и многое другое...

----------


## razboinik

Стеклобой и листовой стекло кто и где принимает ну и цена?

----------


## ККБК

Макулатуру в Одессе. Покупаю макулатуру, дорого. Куплю пленку. Самовывоз, расчет на месте, без задержек. Быстро, оперативно. Куплю в любых объемах макулатуру, в Одессе, Одесская обл.
Макулатура (Разная)
(картон, коробки, журналы, газеты, книги, архивы, и др.)
Стретч-пленка (стрейч)
Полиэтилен высокого давления
Цветной полиэтилен высокого давления Полиэтилен высокого давления.
Полиэтилен низкого давления. 
Предоставляю транспорт, и грузчиков для вывоза перечисленных видов вторичного сырья.
Оплата на месте, цена договорная. тел (066) 634-70-16       (067) 223-77-37

----------


## zariys

> Стеклобой и листовой стекло кто и где принимает ну и цена?


 Добрый день
Вам удалось узнать где и почём принимают стеклобой?
Спасибо

----------


## razboinik

> Добрый день
> Вам удалось узнать где и почём принимают стеклобой?
> Спасибо


 Да...нашёл...

----------


## †§€®@PђIM†

> Макулатуру в Одессе. Покупаю макулатуру, дорого. Куплю пленку. Самовывоз, расчет на месте, без задержек. Быстро, оперативно. Куплю в любых объемах макулатуру, в Одессе, Одесская обл.
> Макулатура (Разная)
> (картон, коробки, журналы, газеты, книги, архивы, и др.)
> Стретч-пленка (стрейч)
> Полиэтилен высокого давления
> Цветной полиэтилен высокого давления Полиэтилен высокого давления.
> Полиэтилен низкого давления. 
> Предоставляю транспорт, и грузчиков для вывоза перечисленных видов вторичного сырья.
> Оплата на месте, цена договорная. тел (066) 634-70-16       (067) 223-77-37


 почем  макулатура ?

----------


## zariys

> Да...нашёл...


 Подскажите? Или это - секрет?

----------


## razboinik

> Подскажите? Или это - секрет?


 Ответил в личку

----------


## vlad_bart

На постоянной основе! Купим макулатуру в любом виде -картон, газеты,архив, журналы, отходы типографий.
Купим полимеры (полиэтилен, стрейч-пленка, пластик, ПЭТ бутылку).
Предоставляем транспорт. Возможны выезды с грузчиком и электронными весами. Форма оплаты любая. Предоставляем документы. Заключаем договора на обслуживанию предприятий и магазинов.
На базе электронные автомобильные весы. Цены уточняйте по телефонам:
тел. 0672745963, 77-00-625 Владимир ))
г. Одесса, ул. Столбовая, 28.

----------


## ККБК

Макулатуру в Одессе. Покупаю макулатуру, дорого. Куплю пленку. Самовывоз, расчет на месте, без задержек. Быстро, оперативно. Куплю в любых объемах макулатуру, в Одессе, Одесская обл.
Макулатура (Разная)
(картон, коробки, журналы, газеты, книги, архивы, и др.)
Стретч-пленка (стрейч)
Полиэтилен высокого давления
Цветной полиэтилен высокого давления Полиэтилен высокого давления.
Полиэтилен низкого давления. 
Предоставляю транспорт, и грузчиков для вывоза перечисленных видов вторичного сырья.
Оплата на месте, цена договорная. тел (066) 634-70-16 (067) 223-77-37

---------- Сообщение добавлено  21.07.2017 в 11:42 ----------

Макулатуру в Одессе. Покупаю макулатуру, дорого. Куплю пленку. Самовывоз, расчет на месте, без задержек. Быстро, оперативно. Куплю в любых объемах макулатуру, в Одессе, Одесская обл.
Макулатура (Разная)
(картон, коробки, журналы, газеты, книги, архивы, и др.)
Стретч-пленка (стрейч)
Полиэтилен высокого давления
Цветной полиэтилен высокого давления Полиэтилен высокого давления.
Полиэтилен низкого давления. 
Предоставляю транспорт, и грузчиков для вывоза перечисленных видов вторичного сырья.
Оплата на месте, цена договорная. тел (066) 634-70-16 (067) 223-77-37

---------- Сообщение добавлено  21.07.2017 в 11:42 ----------

Макулатуру в Одессе. Покупаю макулатуру, дорого. Куплю пленку. Самовывоз, расчет на месте, без задержек. Быстро, оперативно. Куплю в любых объемах макулатуру, в Одессе, Одесская обл.
Макулатура (Разная)
(картон, коробки, журналы, газеты, книги, архивы, и др.)
Стретч-пленка (стрейч)
Полиэтилен высокого давления
Цветной полиэтилен высокого давления Полиэтилен высокого давления.
Полиэтилен низкого давления. 
Предоставляю транспорт, и грузчиков для вывоза перечисленных видов вторичного сырья.
Оплата на месте, цена договорная. тел (066) 634-70-16 (067) 223-77-37

----------


## CHIKA-Z

Где на Котовского можно сдать много книг?

----------


## ККБК

> Макулатуру в Одессе. Покупаю макулатуру, дорого. Куплю пленку. Самовывоз, расчет на месте, без задержек. Быстро, оперативно. Куплю в любых объемах макулатуру, в Одессе, Одесская обл.
> Макулатура (Разная)
> (картон, коробки, журналы, газеты, книги, архивы, и др.)
> Стретч-пленка (стрейч)
> Полиэтилен высокого давления
> Цветной полиэтилен высокого давления Полиэтилен высокого давления.
> Полиэтилен низкого давления. 
> Предоставляю транспорт, и грузчиков для вывоза перечисленных видов вторичного сырья.
> Оплата на месте, цена договорная. тел (066) 634-70-16 (067) 223-77-37
> ...


 Макулатуру в Одессе. Покупаю макулатуру, дорого. Куплю пленку. Самовывоз, расчет на месте, без задержек. Быстро, оперативно. Куплю в любых объемах макулатуру, в Одессе, Одесская обл.
Макулатура (Разная)
(картон, коробки, журналы, газеты, книги, архивы, и др.)
Стретч-пленка (стрейч)
Полиэтилен высокого давления
Цветной полиэтилен высокого давления Полиэтилен высокого давления.
Полиэтилен низкого давления. 
Предоставляю транспорт, и грузчиков для вывоза перечисленных видов вторичного сырья.
Оплата на месте, цена договорная. тел (066) 634-70-16 (067) 223-77-37

Макулатуру в Одессе. Покупаю макулатуру, дорого. Куплю пленку. Самовывоз, расчет на месте, без задержек. Быстро, оперативно. Куплю в любых объемах макулатуру, в Одессе, Одесская обл.
Макулатура (Разная)
(картон, коробки, журналы, газеты, книги, архивы, и др.)
Стретч-пленка (стрейч)
Полиэтилен высокого давления
Цветной полиэтилен высокого давления Полиэтилен высокого давления.
Полиэтилен низкого давления. 
Предоставляю транспорт, и грузчиков для вывоза перечисленных видов вторичного сырья.
Оплата на месте, цена договорная. тел (066) 634-70-16 (067) 223-77-37

Макулатуру в Одессе. Покупаю макулатуру, дорого. Куплю пленку. Самовывоз, расчет на месте, без задержек. Быстро, оперативно. Куплю в любых объемах макулатуру, в Одессе, Одесская обл.
Макулатура (Разная)
(картон, коробки, журналы, газеты, книги, архивы, и др.)
Стретч-пленка (стрейч)
Полиэтилен высокого давления
Цветной полиэтилен высокого давления Полиэтилен высокого давления.
Полиэтилен низкого давления. 
Предоставляю транспорт, и грузчиков для вывоза перечисленных видов вторичного сырья.
Оплата на месте, цена договорная. тел (066) 634-70-16 (067) 223-77-37

----------


## LesliV

а почем нынче забирают макулатуру подскажите?

----------


## Panda3

Подарю макулатуру 1 большой кулек и 1 средний, только заберите!. Парень с которым всегда договаривались куда-то пропал даже волнуюсь уже :-/. Но деваться некуда куда то надо её сдать. Кому надо приезжайте Пос. Котовского . Подробнее в личку

----------


## Беня-М

> а почем нынче забирают макулатуру подскажите?


 Недавно порядок наводили. Сдал, что накопилось, по 1 грн. за 1 кг. У них цена закупки постоянно падает

----------


## vika_2911

Ребенку в школу нужна макулатура. Куплю кг 10 за 50 грн

----------


## Кактус69

В выходные сдал по 2грн за кг. Одно условие у них - она должна быть связана.

----------


## Panda3

подарю два больших пакета макулатуры. пос. Котовского

----------


## Кактус69

> подарю два больших пакета макулатуры. пос. Котовского


 Могу в субботу забрать. )

----------


## Panda3

> Могу в субботу забрать. )


 забирайте,

----------


## Агата Кристи

Кто купит макулатуру ( книги), примерно 200 кг.?

----------


## razboinik

> Кто купит макулатуру ( книги), примерно 200 кг.?


 что за книги?

----------


## Агата Кристи

> что за книги?


  Уже купили)

----------


## ЭкоПроект

Покупаем любую макулатуру, отходы типографий, бумагу, картон,книги, журналы.
Форма оплаты ― любая (нал/безнал).
Наш самовывоз возможен от 300 кг.
 ул. Столбовая 28/2 Руслан (067)7099162  (093)6469429 Viber/WhatsApp

----------


## razboinik

Покупает ли кто гофру электропроводки?

----------


## Mik2

кто   макулатуру сразу пускает в переработку?

----------


## Ассоль*

Подскажите на Таирова есть пункты приема макулатуры? Желательно недалеко от Макдональдса, кг 10

----------


## Кактус69

> Подскажите на Таирова есть пункты приема макулатуры? Желательно недалеко от Макдональдса, кг 10


 Глушко 22. Внутри двора. Прием макулатуры, металла и пр.

----------


## Genrietta 2

Кому можно отдам макулатуры и пластиковые бутылки центр

----------


## М & Ш

Нужны старые журналы и газеты для детских поделок

----------


## Nihility

Доброго дня. Подскажите, на посёлке Котовского где-нибудь можно сдать макулатуру?

----------


## Vika32

Может кто то сдаёт открытки СССР я бы купила в любом количестве .

----------


## Sunny)

Нужны газеты и журналы для поделок, пишите в личные сообщения.

----------

